# My Beautiful Birmans Today



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

My adorable furry family today!

Twinks could be serious









Jax getting serious!









Stardust IS serious!









Twinks









Dapper Jax


















Stardust


















Boys together


----------



## maisy (Oct 20, 2008)

Aww they're gorgeous


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

gorgeous posh puds


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

They are all beautiful :001_tt1: - they obviously love having their pics taken!

Lou
X


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what beautiful kitties x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are beautiful! I love Jax :001_tt1:


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

*Thank you for all your kind comments. Yes all my cats, even Sparky when he's home love to pose for me!*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pictures,you have gorgeous cats,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

They are gaaaaawgeous! Why not enter one or two in the Petforums cat show huh? lol :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful Birmans!! Love their eyes


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! You have to enter them into the competiton


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful cats,great pics


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Gorgeous cats Love the outdoor climber too, where did you get it ?*


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Gorgeous cats Love the outdoor climber too, where did you get it ?*



Thanks for all your comments.

I can highly recommend these cat frames my cats love it, will be getting another one soon.

ATPLAY TATIONS


----------



## shanba (Oct 27, 2008)

what beautiful eyes they all have want to swap for a bundle of ginger fun (jokes)


----------

